

Ask YC: YC Editors Too Active? - curi

The comment below is dead, which means killed by an editor. That seems excessive to me. What do you think?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=137554<p>1 point by jazj 1 hour ago | link [dead]<p>Sure. Every online community is either stagnating or dumbing down. Fact. Hence if Hacker News doesn't stagnate it will dumb down. Then we all move off to graze at someone else's teat. Except for the startup weenies who post here to get close to Peegee.
======
emmett
Hardly excessive. That comment is basically trolling for angry responses.

